# moving to perth



## emmabowers (Aug 24, 2013)

me and my husband are in the visa process and is wanting to move to perth. anyone recomend any suburbs that are for families? good schools as my kids are young.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

I live in Rockingham safety bay, it has all amenities schools, local shopping mals, beaches ect. Its quite safe compared to most areas, there are some areas i wouldnt even consider driving through lol. Must admit safety bay is a safe place to live without much trouble.

Louiseb


----------



## emmabowers (Aug 24, 2013)

thanks i have no idea as i have never been to perth but im really looking forward. will look that suburb up.


----------



## banyuwangi (Sep 20, 2013)

louiseb said:


> I live in Rockingham safety bay, it has all amenities schools, local shopping mals, beaches ect. Its quite safe compared to most areas, there are some areas i wouldnt even consider driving through lol. Must admit safety bay is a safe place to live without much trouble.
> 
> Louiseb


Good on you louiseb,you doing a good job...Keep up the good work....Cheeers...

Regards,

Banyuwangi from Victoria


----------



## onederland (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi Emma, 

I support Louise on Safety Bay. Great place to live and also easily accessible to the city my the train (just 30 mins - if that!). Rockingham Beach Primary School (not far from Safety Bay) is a nice little school. It's a public school. 

The best ranked schools are closer to the city but of course the closer to the city you live, the more expensive it gets.

Indah Melindasari
Australian Registered Migration Agent (MARN: 0961448)
B. Com (Curtin), Grad. Cert. Mig Law (Murdoch), WA


----------

